# Vorlagen für Urkunden?



## Schiesti (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Hab grad bei Google, hier im Forum und auch bei http://share.studio.adobe.com/ versucht Photoshop Vorlagen für Urkunden zu finden!

Sowas in Word, oder Corel Draw zu zaubern ist ja recht einfach - also dachte ich mir auch für Photoshop gibts da welche ...

Hab ein "Wanted" Pakat gefunden dass sich recht leicht anpassen liessen - aber vielleicht gibts ja diesbezüglich noch mehr?

Vielen Dank, liebe Grüße!


----------



## helaukoenig (18. Januar 2006)

ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wo du vorlagen finden könntest. zudem wüsste ich nicht, warum man als kreativer solche vorlagen braucht.
zudem wüsst ich nicht, warum man urkunden in ps bauen sollte, das liesse sich in ullu oder freehand doch besser erledigen, weil die datenmenge da kleiner bleibt


----------



## josDesign (19. Januar 2006)

Das ist richtig. Du kannst aber in Google mal nach dem Hallmark Studio suchen. Vielleicht findest du da einige Urkunden die du dann nachbauen kannst!


----------



## Sk3l3tor (19. Januar 2006)

helaukoenig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das liesse sich in ullu oder freehand doch besser erledigen, weil die datenmenge da kleiner bleibt


 
Naja aber wenn jemand nur PS hat?


----------



## Schiesti (19. Januar 2006)

Vielleicht hab ich mich auch ein wenig ungeschickt ausgedrückt - ich wollte ja im Wesentlichen nur Anregungen ...

--> ich hab (MIT Photoshop) jetzt einfach den Hintergrund selbst erstellt - diesen kann man dann in jedes Word oder Corel Dokument einfügen und dann nach eigenen Vorstellungen beschriften

sollt jemand Verwendung dafür haben ...

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Schiesti (19. Januar 2006)

ohje - schaut komprimiert nicht ganz so gut aus - soll ja auch nur eine anregung sein - ist ja prinzipiell recht einfach nachzumachen ;-)


----------

